# Live News Feeds on SBS6?



## timca (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the hobby and have a couple of questions that I am hoping can be answered here. I ordered the M1 system from Sadoun which included the Fortec Star Classic NA, 31" dish and a motor. I spent the extra money and upgraded the LNBF to the Invacom 0.3dB single.

The dish install went according to the instructions and I am able to see almost everything shown on Lyngsat. I have been using USALS to point the dish and have been happy with it. I have found that the position needs to be tweaked just a little for some of the satellites however...

I bought the system mainly to watch live video feeds of reporters in the field. I have found quite a bit of activity on IA6. Fun stuff! In the process of searching the web for more information on feeds I found that SBS6 is supposedly home to several DVB feeds. I have scanned SBS6 several times over the last few days and have found next to nothing (ONN and a basketball feed from Saint Louis). Is SBS6 really this quiet? I am not sure if it's my location or not. I am in San Diego county and the elevation for SBS6 is pretty low.

Is anyone else into live feeds? Where do you guys find most of the action?

Any input is appreciated! Thanks for your time.

-Tim


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

it's a mostly sport feeds bird on a weekend, and they do also sometime carry news feed from time to time.

The best news feeds bird is AMC-5 at 79*W. 

Have fun TV DXing!!

12-21-06


----------



## timca (Jun 2, 2004)

N5XZS said:


> it's a mostly sport feeds bird on a weekend, and they do also sometime carry news feed from time to time.
> 
> The best news feeds bird is AMC-5 at 79*W.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will check out AMC-5 tonight after work.

I saw some great images of the snowfall in Denver last night on IA-6! What a fun hobby!

-Tim


----------

